

Splinch.it public beta - Network configuration in the cloud - jamesotron
https://splinch.it/

======
baconhigh
also, hate to rain on their newly-launched projects parade, but
<http://i.imgur.com/A1tsV.png> #fail

~~~
jamesotron
Whenever chef deploys a new revision the site is broken until bundler has
finished running. Lesson: don't deploy so frequently :)

------
zobzu
they gotta learn how to setup the SSL certificate before someone trust them
with network stuff.

------
baconhigh
suuuure, I want to give you my network config so you can store it in the
cloud. Safe. As. Fuck.

